# Rear shocks or rear struts? Is Sears dumb?



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey, what's up with Sears' computers? They say my 95 200SX SE-R has struts all around, but everyone knows (and magazines' spec sheets state) that it has a solid beam axle with SHOCKS, just like the 95+ Sentra and Maxima and I30 and 99+ G20. And if they're wrong (which I think they are), would it be possible for them to shoehorn the wrong parts (struts) up my car's ass?
Anyway, I'd prefer Sears because they have Monroe Sens-A-Tracs, which supposedly have a good ride. Any opinions on these from the experienced?
How about KYB GR-2s? A set of 4 (2 struts, 2 shocks) from TireRack costs $210 shipped. Where to install them, and how much?
In your opinion, when does the average set of shocks wear out? My car's pushing 98,000 and I have no idea whether they've been changed since I bought it at 67,000. Is there any way to tell?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

shocks should last a long time, they are genrally replaced when they start leaking, seize up, and/or not dampen anymore, meaning really bouncy ride. also consider what you're going to do with the car to select the right parts the first time.


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

i consider a "strut" to hold a spring..and a shock to be by itself


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

also, a strut turns, a shock doesn't.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

To be honest, it's not really that difficult to change them out yourself with the help of a friend. I've been changing mine out on my own for the past two years. just rent a spring compressor from your local AutoZone, take your time, and it shouldn't be to hard.

Just make sure you have the right tools before you get started. The last thing you want is to go to your local hardware store while you're car is on stands, looking for a certain size wrench!

Oh, yeah....AND it's a hell of a lot cheaper!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

why do people rent spring compressors? I bought a set of spring compressors for $30 at discount auto. It is pretty easy to do te shocks, but getting the mount off the shock can sometimes be a bitch. I would only do my own work, but that's just me. And jus make sure you have alot of the metric sizes (wrenches, sockets, and such). 17mm, 14mm, 12mm, and 10mm should do it.


----------



## mdntridr (Dec 4, 2003)

slamedf150 said:


> i consider a "strut" to hold a spring..and a shock to be by itself


By definition a strut is a shock that helps define the suspension geometry. All a shock does is dampen axle movement. So, for example, we have struts up front because if we took them off the front wheel would just flop around. In the back, I don't know how it's set up, cause I'm a nissan noobie 

Hope that helps,

--Greg--


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Yup.. i bought my Spring Compressor from Pep Boys for $30, too ....  but i've only used it once so far ........................ haha

if you only want a stock replacement, i'd get the GR2's .. HOWEVER, if u want any kind of handling or you want something that won't blow out on you if you use stiffer/shorter springs ... i'd get KYB AGX's


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe the main difference between shocks and struts is the following:

>shocks only have one lower bolt, struts have 2.
>shocks connect to the axle or control arm (?) and only move up and down, struts connect closer to the hub and the steering knuckle and they rotate when you turn the wheel.
>struts usually have a bracket that the brakeline hooks onto.

common misconseptions:
>some people think that only struts hold springs while shocks are standalone, but just like on our cars, shocks also can hold springs.
>people often think that all shocks look like this:








and only struts show the metal shaft


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

It should have Struts on the rear.... Also if you replace the front be sure to have the aligenment reset including the camber


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

BTW Nissan shows it to be a strut


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

although from the factory, b14's only have front toe adjustment possible, it's only after installing a camber kit and bending the rear beam, that desired alignment angles can be achieved.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> although from the factory, b14's only have front toe adjustment possible, it's only after installing a camber kit and bending the rear beam, that desired alignment angles can be achieved.





The Monroe Struts he is talking about are the same ones I put on my car and they have a slotted hole where they bolt to the steering nuckle to adjust the camber


----------



## CrunchyCookie (Sep 15, 2002)

Ok, well, I had the change done at Sears. Their off-sale price is $99 per corner installed - $70 for the struts, $30 for labor (plus the mandatory $60 alignment) - and they go on sale just about every week. I didn't buy this car new, but I imagine this is what the stock ride quality is like. So these Monroe Sens-A-Tracs are pretty good if you seek the halfway point between ride and handling.
98,000 miles sure can tire out a set of struts; my ride quality, brake dive, and acceleration squat are all improved. And yes, they ARE struts, because Wheel Works' computers said the same thing.


----------

